# de pronto = quizá



## ryba

Hola, amigos:

En este hilo (en los foros español-inglés) se discute el uso de _de repente_ como sinónimo de _quizá_/_tal vez_ y pensé que podía hacer un hilo parecido con la expresión *de pronto*.

*¿*Dónde se usa*?*

La he oído y leído bastante usada por personas de Colombia.

De hecho, la RAE marca esta acepción de colombianismo. Como de costumbre, las marcas territoriales que pone la RAE merecen un chiste desubicado...

*de pronto.* *1. *loc. adv. Apresuradamente, sin reflexión.
*2. *loc. adv. *de repente* (‖ súbitamente, sin preparación).
*3. *loc. adv._ Col._ *posiblemente.* 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
...porque no es propia nada más de Colombia. Se utiliza en Venezuela; la emplea a menudo un amigo mío caraqueño (y yo hablando con él la empleaba con gusto, jeje) y seguramente (?) la lista no termina con Venezuela.

Tengo una pregunta adicional. *¿*En los países donde se le da este significado a la expresión *de pronto*, se considera parte del habla culta, parte integral del dialecto*?*

Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


Ejemplos de uso:

 1) No digo que no sea cierto, de pronto sí, de pronto no. Pero el punto es que ... (fuente)

2) Armando:  ¿Por qué le parece absurdo?

Calderón:  Calmadas, calmadas.. Si no le gusta la palabra absurdo entonces está bien, cambiémosla. ¿Qué le parece.. de pronto.. remoto? ¿Remoto está bien?

(_Yo soy Betty la fea_, telenovela colombiana, 1999-2001)

3)  Qué raro, todos los archivos están bien... De pronto sea problema de un codec...
 

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: En Argentina se usa, pero en la escala: 
1) Uso generalizado como *de repente*, en lenguaje culto y no.
2) Uso menos frecuente, como *posiblemente*, en el sentido de tu oración 1) _"....Y, no sé, *de pronto* podrías ir a visitarla y saludarla por su cumpleaños"_. Pero no estoy segura de si no es un poco coloquial. A veces lo usamos casi como una muletilla.


----------



## Handsome Dan

En Colombia es parte del lenguaje cotidiano en cualquier registro, culto o no


----------



## beatrizg

Handsome Dan said:


> En Colombia es parte del lenguaje cotidiano en cualquier registro, culto o no



Estoy de acuerdo con Handsome Dan (lindo el perro!) en cuanto al uso de *de pronto,* como equivalente de *quizás*, en Colombia. Es parte del lenguaje hablado y no puedo decir que pertenezca a un grupo social específico. 

Sucede lo mismo con *de repente*, aunque es un poco menos común que *de pronto*. 

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

De pronto, en general, no se asocia en España con el habla culta, es una expresión válida en cualquier registro y en un texto formal no sería necesariamente lo más usado sino otros términos como repentinamente. 

También se usa de repente en el sentido de quizá pero es un uso mucho menos habitual y me suena más con de repente que con de pronto Eso sí, con este sentido me suena muy coloquial, una expresión casi infantil o adolescente, al menos en mi entorno. Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

María Madrid said:


> ...............También se usa de repente en el sentido de quizá pero es un uso mucho menos habitual y me suena más con de repente que con de pronto Eso sí, con este sentido me suena muy coloquial, una expresión casi infantil o adolescente, al menos en mi entorno. Saludos,


Coincido con vos, después me quedé pensando que acá lo usan mucho las adolescentes.


----------



## ryba

Querida Rayines, ¿me podrías decir si desde tu perspectiva argentina te suenan bien las tres frases que puse como ejempos desde Colombia?

Es que me sorprendió bastante que en Argentina también se pudiera usar.



María Madrid said:


> También se usa de repente *pronto* ¿o malinterpreto? en el sentido de quizá pero es un uso mucho menos habitual y me suena más con de repente que con de pronto. Eso sí, con este sentido me suena muy coloquial, una expresión casi infantil o adolescente, al menos en mi entorno. Saludos,



 Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

ryba said:


> Querida Rayines, ¿me podrías decir si desde tu perspectiva argentina te suenan bien las tres frases que puse como ejempos desde Colombia?
> 
> Es que me sorprendió bastante que en Argentina también se pudiera usar.
> 
> Saludos.


Copio tus oraciones:





> Ejemplos de uso:
> 
> 1) No digo que no sea cierto, de pronto sí, de pronto no. Pero el punto es que ... (fuente)*: Lo usaríamos igual. *
> 
> 2) Armando: ¿Por qué le parece absurdo?
> 
> Calderón: Calmadas, calmadas.. Si no le gusta la palabra absurdo entonces está bien, cambiémosla. ¿Qué le parece.. de pronto.. remoto? ¿Remoto está bien? *No lo usaríamos. Pero como bien dice María, no sé por qué, es una expresión muy usada por gente muy joven. Así que no te puedo afirmar 100 por 100.*
> 
> (_Yo soy Betty la fea_, telenovela colombiana, 1999-2001)
> 
> 3) Qué raro, todos los archivos están bien... De pronto sea problema de un codec...*Sí, diríamos: "De pronto es el codec". *


Con respecto a la observación que le hiciste a María, ella quiso decir "de repente", porque los usamos exactamente como sinónimos para expresar "posiblemente". Bueno, veremos qué dice ella....
Otra cosa: en Argentina, cuando lo usamos, yo creo que ni siquiera sabríamos que es sinónimo de quizás (por eso digo que es una especie de muletilla, ahora sé de dónde proviene). Me parece que en Colombia es una expresión mucho más clara.


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> 3) Qué raro, todos los archivos están bien... De pronto sea problema de un codec...
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
A mí este "de pronto sea" no me suena bien y no lo usaría. Yo prefiero: "De pronto es problema de..."


----------



## ryba

¿Pero referido al futuro sí?

Porque el muchacho de Bucamaranga del que te hablé ayer puso una vez en el foro que ambos visitamos:

Me voy unos días pa Bogotá... tonz (=entonces) voy a ver si consigo el (nombre de un álbum) y el (nombre de un álbum) y (un gadget)... deséenme suerte plzz... de pronto sea mi última despedida... bueno, actitud positiva!!




Rayines said:


> Otra cosa: en Argentina, cuando lo usamos, yo creo que ni siquiera sabríamos que es sinónimo de quizás (por eso digo que es una especie de muletilla, ahora sé de dónde proviene). Me parece que en Colombia es una expresión mucho más clara.



Guau, ¡qué interesante! Es interesante cómo habrá llegado a la Argentina este _de pronto_, tal vez es un semi-arcaísmo cuyo significado se volvió un tanto "borroso"...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá lo entenderíamos, pero creo que sería más normal oir igual en vez de de pronto:

1) No digo que no sea cierto, igual (y) sí, igual (y) no. Pero el punto es que ... (fuente)

2) Armando: ¿Por qué le parece absurdo?

Calderón: Calmadas, calmadas.. Si no le gusta la palabra absurdo entonces está bien, cambiémosla. ¿Qué le parece.. *de pronto*.. remoto? ¿Remoto está bien? Esta no la usaríamos. Diríamos tal vez.

(_Yo soy Betty la fea_, telenovela colombiana, 1999-2001)

3) Qué raro, todos los archivos están bien... Igual y es problema de un codec...


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá lo entenderíamos, pero creo que sería más normal oir igual en vez de de pronto:
> ............................................................................................
> 3) Qué raro, todos los archivos están bien... *Igual y* es problema de un codec...


¡Esa sí que no la conocía!


----------



## Priss

Acá en Ecuador si se usa "de pronto", como sinónimo también de "tal vez, probablemente"
A: Vas a ir a la fiesta?
B: De pronto... pero no estoy seguro.  De pronto voy o de pronto no voy.

A: ¿De pronto te habrás enamorado?
B: Si creo.


----------



## María Madrid

ryba said:


> También se usa de repente *pronto* ¿o malinterpreto? en el sentido de quizá pero es un uso mucho menos habitual y me suena más con de repente que con de pronto


Disculpa, debí de borrar y rehacer la frase y quedó una cosa muy rara con restos de ambas redacciones. 

Quería decir que por aquí se oyen ambas expresiones (de repente y de pronto) en ese sentido y de repente resulta más habitual. Saludos,


----------



## ryba

Hola de nuevo. Muchas gracias.


He estado leyendo/mirando/escuchando cosas de Colombia y tengo que admitir que es difícil encontrar p. ej. una película en la que no se use _de pronto_. Es omnipresente y me da la impresión de que lo usan más que _tal vez_. Me encanta.

Es interesantísimo esto. Según nos cuenta María, en Madrid lo usan más los jóvenes, casi lo mismo dice de Buenos Aires Inés. Mi amiga Priss, por su parte, me contó que en el interior del Ecuador lo usa más la gente de edad que los jóvenes.

En Colombia, según he observado, lo usan todos, los jóvenes también (según he observado, repito).

El amigo venezolano del que hablé en el primer post es sólo un poco más viejo que yo y _de pronto_ le resulta tan natural como _tal vez_, _quizás_, etc.


¿Qué tal en otros/as países / zonas? ¿Se usa así? ¿El registro? ¿La edad?

Gracias.


----------



## piraña utria

ryba said:


> Hola de nuevo. Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> He estado leyendo/mirando/escuchando cosas de Colombia y tengo que admitir que es difícil encontrar p. ej. una película en la que no se use _de pronto_. Es omnipresente y me da la impresión de que lo usan más que _tal vez_. Me encanta.
> 
> Es interesantísimo esto. Según nos cuenta María, en Madrid lo usan más los jóvenes, casi lo mismo dice de Buenos Aires Inés. Mi amiga Priss, por su parte, me contó que en el interior del Ecuador lo usa más la gente de edad que los jóvenes.
> 
> (según he observado, repito).
> 
> El amigo venezolano del que hablé en el primer post es sólo un poco más viejo que yo y _de pronto_ le resulta tan natural como _tal vez_, _quizás_, etc.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué tal en otros/as países / zonas? ¿Se usa así? ¿El registro? ¿La edad?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola:

Escribo únicamente para adicionar a tu interesante hilo que, en Colombia, el "de pronto", con el sentido de posiblemente, es generalizado en todas las regiones; yo me atrevería a comentar que sin ningún distingo de estrato social. Por un error no lo coloqué en el envío previo.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Piraña. Saludos para Cartagena.


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> ¿Qué tal en otros/as países / zonas? ¿Se usa así? ¿El registro? ¿La edad?
> 
> Gracias.



¿Me podrían comentar del uso en otros países? Me interesan todos los dialectos, tanto de América como de España, pero me "especializo" en lo sudamericano.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## EstebanSL

ryba said:


> ¿Me podrían comentar del uso en otros países? Me interesan todos los dialectos, tanto de América como de España, pero me "especializo" en lo sudamericano.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Hola he estado buscando este tema por Internet, porque es algo que me interesa.
Ya que hace 7 años estoy viviendo en España, y soy uruguayo.
Y el tema radica en que, hace pocos días que me di cuenta de que aquí no se usa la expresión "capaz" como "de pronto".
Y es que una amiga me lo dijo hace poco, que le hacía gracia que usara siempre capaz. Y como nadie antes me lo había dicho, yo lo usaba comúnmente sin darme cuenta-

Entonces ahora empecé a usar "de pronto", y me encuentro que tampoco aquí en España es muy común.

Por eso quisiera saber, qué expresión podría usar aquí en España, para sustituir  a "de pronto" y "capaz".
¿Quizás? o ¿Tal vez?

También hay que tener en cuenta, de que seguramente sea una muletilla heredada del habla de mi país, más que el significado en si-

Un abrazo


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> ¿Me podrían comentar del uso en otros países? Me interesan todos los dialectos, tanto de América como de España, pero me "especializo" en lo sudamericano.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Ryba, comfirmo lo que dijo Toño. En México "de pronto" no se usa  y difícilmente se entendería en ese contexto. Diríamos "igual (y).

_Capaz _sí se usa igual que en Uruguay pero casi exclusivamente en los pueblos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DPD:
*Igual*
*2.3.* En la lengua coloquial de España se usa también este adverbio, seguido de un verbo en indicativo, con el significado de ‘a lo mejor, posiblemente’: _«Si cada vez que llamen a la puerta te vas a poner así, igual acabas mala del corazón»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]); _«Tu hermana igual necesita ayuda»_ (Vallejo _Hölderlin_ [Esp. 1984]).


----------



## Ibermanolo

EstebanSL said:


> Hola he estado buscando este tema por Internet, porque es algo que me interesa.
> Ya que hace 7 años estoy viviendo en España, y soy uruguayo.
> Y el tema radica en que, hace pocos días que me di cuenta de que aquí no se usa la expresión "capaz" como "de pronto".
> Y es que una amiga me lo dijo hace poco, que le hacía gracia que usara siempre capaz. Y como nadie antes me lo había dicho, yo lo usaba comúnmente sin darme cuenta-
> 
> Entonces ahora empecé a usar "de pronto", y me encuentro que tampoco aquí en España es muy común.
> 
> Por eso quisiera saber, qué expresión podría usar aquí en España, para sustituir a "de pronto" y "capaz".
> ¿Quizás? o ¿Tal vez?
> 
> También hay que tener en cuenta, de que seguramente sea una muletilla heredada del habla de mi país, más que el significado en si-
> 
> Un abrazo


 
En España de pronto y de repente sólo se utilizan en el sentido de "repentinamente". Estábamos comiendo y de pronto/de repente se oyó una explosión.

Con el otro sentido utilizamos: a lo mejor, igual, puede ser, tal vez, quizá....

Los más coloquiales y más usados creo que son a lo mejor e igual.

A lo mejor/igual me presento en la fiesta aunque no me hayan invitado.


----------



## zargarian1970

En Colombia usamos de pronto como sinonimo de quizas, sin embargo de repente no es sinonimo de estas. Para nosotros de repente significa algo inesperado. POr ejemplo, Estaba caminando y de repente empezo a llover. Ibamos de pesca y de repente aparecio un tiburon.


----------



## Ynez

ryba said:


> No digo que no sea cierto, de pronto sí, de pronto no. Pero el punto es que
> 
> 2) Armando: [/FONT] ¿Por qué le parece absurdo?
> 
> Calderón:  Calmadas, calmadas.. Si no le gusta la palabra absurdo entonces está bien, cambiémosla. ¿Qué le parece.. de pronto.. remoto? ¿Remoto está bien?
> 
> (_Yo soy Betty la fea_, telenovela colombiana, 1999-2001)
> 
> 3)  Qué raro, todos los archivos están bien... De pronto sea problema de un codec...
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Para mí "de pronto" es muy normal, y lo relaciono con el lenguaje estándar, tanto hablado como escrito. Pero yo hubiera pensado en su significado como "de repente".

Viendo los ejemplos, las dos primeras frases las entiendo perfectamente, la 3 ya me suena rara.

Los ejemplos que ha puesto una chica de:

_- ¿Vienes a la fiesta?
- De pronto sí, de pronto no._

Eso no lo he oído nunca.




EstebanSL, nos podías poner ejemplos de "de pronto" y "capaz" para ver si nos resultan normales o no. 

Creo que el uso de "capaz" podría ser algo así:

_- ¿Dónde estará María, que todavía no ha llegado con la hora que es?
- Capaz de no venir._

Donde yo vivo se puede usar en el lenguaje coloquial. Algunas de estas expresiones pueden sonar como "de pueblo", pero es que en los pueblos es donde mejor se mantiene el lenguaje más auténtico, o al menos el más antiguo.

A tus amigos seguro que les encanta que hables así, porque cuando todos hablamos igual es muy aburrido.


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> ...............Los ejemplos que ha puesto una chica de:
> 
> _- ¿Vienes a la fiesta?
> - De pronto sí, de pronto no._
> 
> Eso no lo he oído nunca.


El uso que le damos en ese sentido (por aquí también) sería algo así como: "si se me ocurre (repentinamente, de un momento para otro)..voy". Tendría que ver con lo repentino, algo improvisado (según cómo me levante, bah....).


----------



## Ynez

Y ese parece ser el sentido también en las dos primeras frases de ryba, que yo entiendo perfectamente. Veo que ahí se entiende la idea de "quizás", pero sigue manteniendo también la idea de "de repente" (o al menos yo la veo). Pero imagino que ese uso pudo evolucionar ya de manera que aquí nunca se llegara a decir...como en la de la fiesta, que para mí ya es un "quizás" total y auténtico.

Pero, vamos, todo esto lo pienso porque me he levantado así, de pronto.  Mañana, de pronto, a lo mejor lo veo de otra manera.


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> Mañana, de pronto, a lo mejor lo veo de otra manera.


¡Ahí está!


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Donde yo vivo se puede usar en el lenguaje coloquial. Algunas de estas expresiones pueden sonar como "de pueblo", pero es que en los pueblos es donde mejor se mantiene el lenguaje más auténtico, o al menos el más antiguo.


Totalmente de acuerdo.  Y a menudo más expresivo y bonito.


----------



## Ynez

Estoy pensando que si tanto en Colombia como en Argentina se puede usar "de pronto" así:



> - ¿Vienes a la fiesta?
> - De pronto sí, de pronto no.



debería ser un uso antiguo, ¿no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

_- ¿Dónde estará María, que todavía no ha llegado con la hora que es?
- Capaz de no venir._

Por acá sería:
- Capaz que no viene.


----------



## Pinairun

> Por eso quisiera saber, qué expresión podría usar aquí en España, para sustituir a "de pronto" y "capaz".


 
En España "de pronto" es equivalente a "de repente", y seguramente este último es más usado. Su significado es: súbitamente, de manera repentina.

_Capaz_, que yo sepa, lo empleamos como adjetivo.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun, ¿tú de verdad crees que usamos "de repente" más que "de pronto"?

- De pronto, el fantasma apareció tras la cortina.

- De repente, el fantasma apareció tras la cortina.

Yo creo que usamos más "de pronto".


google dice otra cosa:

323.000 de "de repente" site:es

181.000 de "de pronto" site:es.




Y en cuanto a esto:




> - ¿Dónde estará María, que todavía no ha llegado con la hora que es?
> - Capaz de no venir.
> 
> Por acá sería:
> - Capaz que no viene.



aunque tú particularmente no lo uses, lo entenderías, ¿no?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias, capaz que no viene = es posible que no venga, a lo mejor no viene.

Es un uso normal y habitual en las islas.


----------



## Rayines

Pinairun said:


> ................._Capaz_, que yo sepa, lo empleamos como adjetivo.
> 
> Saludos


Por acá, tal como lo ejemplifica Toño, también como un verdadero adverbio (de duda), hasta omitiendo el "que":
¡Capaz llueve!
¡Capaz hoy te llama!


----------



## Ynez

¿Y "capaz de no venir" nada más que lo digo yo?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo diría más bien, " Juan es capaz de no venir", "mañana es capaz de llover".

Añadiría que esa duda tiene un matiz distinto a "Juan a lo mejor no viene" o "mañana a lo mejor llueve" ya que en estos casos nos da igual que Juan venga o no, que mañana llueva o no.
Pero si usamos "es capaz de no venir" o "es capaz de llover" estamos indicando que nos fastidia, que nos molesta, que consideramos negativamente el hecho de que no venga o de que llueva.


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> ¿Y "capaz de no venir" nada más que lo digo yo?


 
No, no, no te alarmes, que _Capaz de no venir_ también lo digo yo, por lo menos. Ya somos dos. Pero como adjetivo: (Es) capaz de no venir.

En cuanto a "de pronto" o "de repente", aseguraría que, por aquí, más "de repente" en el oral. Pero en el escrito utilizaria "de pronto", sin duda.

_De sopetón_, también en el oral.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun said:


> No, no, no te alarmes, que _Capaz de no venir_ también lo digo yo, por lo menos. Ya somos dos. Pero como adjetivo: (Es) capaz de no venir.
> 
> En cuanto a "de pronto" o "de repente", aseguraría que, por aquí, más "de repente" en el oral. Pero en el escrito utilizaria "de pronto", sin duda.
> 
> _De sopetón_, también en el oral.
> 
> Saludos



Ahhh. Muchas gracias por confirmarlo. De verdad que estas cosas coloquiales que usamos con normalidad son las que más difícil me resulta saber si se usan en todas partes o sin son cosas de mi familia.  Como no es algo consciente, sino que las dices y punto...

"De repente" no forma parte de mi lengua hablada, yo creo. Es más "de pronto", "de golpe", o "de sopetón" si fuera algo muy exagerado (_hala, así, de sopetón_).

Esteban, lo que también es muy normal para mí como "quizás" es "lo mismo" (l_o mismo no viene_).


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Ahhh. Muchas gracias por confirmarlo. De verdad que estas cosas coloquiales que usamos con normalidad son las que más difícil me resulta saber si se usan en todas partes o sin son cosas de mi familia.  Como no es algo consciente, sino que las dices y punto...
> 
> "De repente" no forma parte de mi lengua hablada, yo creo. Es más "de pronto", "de golpe", o "de sopetón" si fuera algo muy exagerado (_hala, así, de sopetón_).
> 
> Esteban, lo que también es muy normal para mí como "quizás" es "lo mismo" (l_o mismo no viene_).


 
¿Ves? Esa también la usamos por aquí: _Lo mismo no viene._


----------



## Ynez

Oye, lo de "de repente" lo he estado pensando y de verdad que ni idea de si lo uso normalmente o no. Leyendo un libro lo vi y me pareció que ahí sería lo más normal. O sea, que...de pronto sí, de pronto no.  (_Esto no lo diría yo de verdad, es por seguir con el hilo_).


----------



## Pinairun

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo diría más bien, " Juan es capaz de no venir", "mañana es capaz de llover".
> 
> Pero si usamos "es capaz de no venir" o "es capaz de llover" estamos indicando que nos fastidia, que nos molesta, que consideramos negativamente el hecho de que no venga o de que llueva.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

_Capaz de no venir_ y _Lo mismo no viene_ tienen ese puntito de cabreo.


----------



## Bashti

Por aquí  usamos "de pronto" con un significado parecido a "de repente". Por ejemplo, "estaba cocinando y de pronto se me ocurrió la idea de cambiar el arroz con leche por unas natillas". No podría decir por qué, pero "de repente" para mí implica sorpresa, susto, "iba tan tranquila por la calle cuando, de repente, salió un perro de un portal y se me echó encima".  Debe ser algo subjetivo porque en realidad ambas cosas serían intercambiables en este contexto. Por ejemplo, decimos que alguien se murió de repente, no de pronto.


----------



## Ynez

Bashti said:


> Por ejemplo, decimos que alguien se murió de repente, no de pronto.



Es verdad. Yo le he estado dando vueltas a esto y no sabía qué pensar. Con el ejemplo que vi en el libro y el tuyo ahora, me doy cuenta de que simplemente hay expresiones propias para uno u otro (a veces, otras son intercambiables).


----------



## grandeza

Hola a todos. La expresión 'de pronto' no me es del todo ajena. De alguna manera, la asocio con 'de repente', que parece ser una expresión de uso extendido en hispanoamérica. Aquí en Holanda, profesores que hablan el español de la península  me hicieron notar que mi uso de 'capaz que' y 'de repente' es particular.


----------



## Escalador

He oído "de repente" como sinónimo de quiza, pero "de pronto" aquí en Guatemala no.


----------

